# increase # of pushups



## dan.h (Dec 1, 2008)

I weight lift M - W - F and run/cardio on T - Th. I heard from a friend that the following would be a good way to increase the number of pushups I can do.He said I should be performing pushups as part of my chest workout day (Mondays). He also says: 

After you finish all of the weight lifting exercises on chest day, perform as many pushups as you possibly can so that you have a maximum number. Then, on the next chest day workout, use the following technique as your final exercise:

Let's say you were able to perform 6 pushups as your maximum number. On the next chest day workout, as your last exercise, you are to perform three
sets, with the first being 50% of this number (3 pushups), the second set
75% of this number (4.5 pushups), and the final set 100% of this number (aim
for 6 pushups, which you might not achieve). Once I can do the full 6 on the last set, then retest my max and so on..

*My question is*: Should I just be doing pushups 1 day a week on my chest workout day or should I be doing them frequently, such as every day to get used to them and increase my number?

Thanks!


----------



## HM2PAC (Dec 2, 2008)

dan.h wrote:


> Let's say you were able to perform 6 pushups as your maximum number. On the next chest day workout, as your last exercise, you are to perform three
> sets, with the first being 50% of this number (3 pushups), the second set
> 75% of this number (4.5 pushups), and the final set 100% of this number (aim
> for 6 pushups, which you might not achieve). Once I can do the full 6 on the last set, then retest my max and so on..



That sounds like an OK program to increase the # of push-ups you are capable of. Your friend gave you good info to do the weight training 1st, then the push-ups. What this does, is it pre-fatigues the muscle *BEFORE *endurance through the push-up routine is required. Smart move.



> *My question is*: Should I just be doing pushups 1 day a week on my chest workout day or should I be doing them frequently, such as every day to get used to them and increase my number?



You will get good results just doing this one day a week. However you might get better results if you add in one more day. Since you do chest each Monday, I'd recomend throwing in your push-up routine on Thursday or Friday. That would allow 2-3 days in between each session for recovery.

Good Luck


----------



## DocWard (Dec 2, 2008)

In the Army the running joke to the question "How do I do more push-ups" is to do more push-ups.

I would first ask what the goal of your weight program is. Muscular endurance? Strength? Mass?

When I was looking to increase the number of consecutive push-ups I could do for the Army Physical Fitness Test, I was doing chest and triceps twice per week. I began each workout with three sets of push-ups, each set done to failure, focusing on form. I rested about one minute between sets, and then went on to the remainder of my workout. My goal for my program was and is obviously muscular endurance, although I've naturally increased overall strength as well.

There are a number of methods to use, I am a strong believer in doing what feels right to you.


----------



## takadadojokeith (Dec 2, 2008)

You can try this... 

http://hundredpushups.com/


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 2, 2008)

I use to do this for pushups:

Do as many as I can in 30 mins.

Rest.

Then in the next hour do as many as I can in 30 mins

Rest

and so on.

I worked myself up to 1,000 a day.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 2, 2008)

With doing the lifting also, you need to take into account your body's recovery and how you are lifting.  If you are taking your sets to failure than you need to have recovery time. If on the other hand, you are doing a strength phase (traditional 5x5) you do not go to failure.  You could do push ups everyday as long as you are training a higher volume and not going to failure.

For example, do a set of 5 pushups once every hour all day.  You are not going anywhere near failure but at the end of the day you would be at around 50 pushups.  Slowly increase the number in your set and you are increasing your volume.  You will easily add more to the amount of push ups you can do straight.

Another method is to slowly increase the volume as you would in a lifting program.  Such as 3 sets of X, and then the next time try 3 sets of X+2 or whatever.  If you go to failure though on your sets you will need to take time off for recovery.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 2, 2008)

KarateEsq said:


> In the Army the running joke to the question "How do I do more push-ups" is to do more push-ups.
> 
> I would first ask what the goal of your weight program is. Muscular endurance? Strength? Mass?
> 
> ...


 Well said, it is always important to listen to your body...if what youre doing isnt working try something else.


----------



## shihansmurf (Dec 13, 2008)

KarateEsq said:


> In the Army the running joke to the question "How do I do more push-ups" is to do more push-ups.
> 
> When I was looking to increase the number of consecutive push-ups I could do for the Army Physical Fitness Test, I was doing chest and triceps twice per week. I began each workout with three sets of push-ups, each set done to failure, focusing on form.There are a number of methods to use, I am a strong believer in doing what feels right to you.



This is great advice. 

While weight training is always a positive thing, the best way to improve your performance at any particular athletic event is by practicing/training in that event. Conditioning your muscles to perform the required motions to the desired  levels of fatigue ( in actuality I tend to train to out perform the PT standard on the APFT in case I have an off day, so I have some breathing room) will ensure that you will improve your performance in that event. Simply put, we get better at doing what we practice. 

KarateEsq's point about performing the push ups with proper form is critical. Form in the push up in no less important that form in throwing a correct punch. With push ups it is easy to mess up the form and loose a good portion of the benifits of doing the exercise in the first place.

There are also several variations on the standard push up that work the surrounding and supporting muscle groups. Try elevated push ups utilizing a swiss ball as a foot rest, this will work your abs as well.

the 100 push ups in 6 week is more challanging than it appears at the initial read through. Due to the results of the evaluation at the start I started at the week three stage. The program isn't exactly pyramids but close. When you hit week six you may have to repeat week six a few time untill you can do the 100 on the test. After that it just becomes a matter of maintaining that. I'm not sure if you're goal is being able to do 100 but even if it isn't this program should help. It does get pretty boring though.
I used it to as part of my platoon's PT plan and it helped raise their average PT score a lot.

Best of luck 
Mark


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 13, 2008)

I get bored doing standard push ups , so I like to do all the different variations mostly the plyometric clapping variety. Just make sure you do a good warm up beforehand .


----------



## Laurentkd (Jan 8, 2009)

I've been doing the 100 pushup thing.  I was moving right along until I hit week 4.  It was really tough, so following my power-lifter-brother's advice I took a week off and am now doing week 4 again. 
I like it just because it gives you a set goal to complete each day, rather than just thinking "I'm tired, that is enough". But yeah, it isn't super exciting


----------

